# Pen Kits Made In The USA



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for pen kits that are made in the USA? I have heard that LazerLines does this. Is there anyone else?
Thanks in advance.
Lew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting question Lew. I'll be following along to see if there is.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Woodcraft sells them but I think they are the same kit as LazerLines.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I am confuse because sounds like they used a few normal pen kits, with their blanks. Some where along the line a stainless steel kits came along. Here are the folks that make & sell Lazerline doing a demo. I skimmed thru it.






I am not aware of anyone making pen kit components here in North America. Even folks going kitless buy their components from a vendors getting their components off shore.

Plenty of people making their own pen blanks.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you looking for exotics? I mean the wood comes from somewhere yonder. Or are you thinking native American wood?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If looking for exciting pen blanks check out this site, they used to have artist supplied blanks not sure if still do. While not cheap have the best selection of pen blanks around. Arizona silhouette used to have artist supplied blanks for sale too, not sure since company under new management.

http://www.exoticblanks.com/

If want to make your own blanks, check out "Blank making thread over at IAP. If want to assemble your own components to make pens check out Advanced Pen Making thread over at IAP. Many of those people often have a metal lathe in addition to their wood lathe.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I have some historically important wood. I wanted the pen "guts" to be made in the USA.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I can provide you with American species wood.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, but I have the wood. Chestnut form the mid 1800's.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Lew, woodbutcherbynight makes pens. Good American.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry Lew, didn't understand the question. I think this site has some quality stuff and Erin is very friendly and can tell you if they are us made. He probably can guide you to the right place since he is in the business:
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link, mrjinx!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Beartooth, a reseller of Berea Hardwood products, nice road trip to Ohio, or save on shipping if have what you want.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

what about asking a vendor specifically? even if they dont have any they might know of a source. What about the pen suppliers out of Utah?


> What company is that…


?? It will come to me…


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Smitty's Pen works sells this kit lazerlinez made in USA stainless steel kits.

You can also buy direct from lazerlinez


----------

